# طريقة اخفاء ملف بسهولة



## طالبة شفاعة (18 يونيو 2011)

*دة طريقة شفتها فى احد المواقع وربتها فعلا الملف مخفى الا اذا عديت بالماوس تظهر حاجة باهتة وملهاش اسم الطريقة كالاتى :
​**اولاً تعمل انشاء فولدر جديد​*






[/url][/IMG]











[/url][/IMG]

*معلش انا بارفع الصور بعد ما اعملها تصوير بسطح المكتب والطريقة فى كل صورة من اليمين للشمال 

ويارب تعجبكم وطبعاً منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول  *​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 يوليو 2011)

ودة طريقة عمل خط الماسنجر  كبير واللون الذى تختارة يعنى كما تريد وبالطبع اكيد فية ناس عارفينها او ربما البعض لا يعلمها على العموم دة محاولة لتبادل الخبرات . واتركم مع الصور التى تعبر عن نفسها 
وهذا بعد فتح الماسنجر نقوم بالتالى ..
الصورة الاولى 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2011/55285816.jpg
الصورة الثانية
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2011/527533186.jpg
الصورة الثالثة
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2011/1012748711.jpg
الصورة الرابعة
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2011/321539565.jpg
يارب الموضوع يعجبكم


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 يوليو 2011)

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

[/url]

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

[/url]






انا باول اظهر الصور لانها ما ظهرتش فى المرة الاولى


----------



## wadeetito (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليكى اختنا الغالية للمعلومات الجديدة ومنورا المنتدى
تقبلى تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتوووو


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى خالص بس طريقة اخفاء الملف نقطة اختيار الملف المخفى مش موجود فى الاختيار اشوفها ازاى ؟*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك* ​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (5 يوليو 2011)

*معلش ان كنت اتأخرت فى الرد اصل الموضوع  بقالة فترة ومحدش دخل فية اوشارك فية فلم  اراة مرة اخرى.  على العموم النقطة اللى حضرتك بتسألى عليها عبارة عن مكان فارغ يعنى هاتشيرى بالماوس علية وبس ثم تعملى ok  هاتلاقى المكان الفارغ دة وسط الايقونات مساحة فارغة لايوجد بها ايقونات هية دة  النقطة تشيرى بالفارة هاتتحدد بلون ازرق على المكان الفارغ ثم اوكية وتكملى باقى الخطوات  يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك  المعلومة ولو فية مشاكل تانى قوليلى وانا ارفعلك صور توضح اكتر*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدااا .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*اما على فكرة شرحتها قبل كدة بالصور وبطريقة مبسطة تقدرى تشاهديها *
*وتبدى رايك عليها*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144541*


----------



## elamer1000 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ســـيف الاسـلام قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا


الشكر لك اخى





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *شكرا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



وربنا يباركلك  والف شكر على المرور





[/url][/IMG]


----------

